# Using A Beall for A Finish



## Jim in Oakville (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi,

Well I have long been using Micro mesh and wet sanding for my finishes on plastics and stabilized woods.

Recently I watched a DVD on solid end pens by Ed Davidson (Yoyo Spin).  In his DVD Ed sands his pens (320-400-600), then buffs them on his Beall using tripoli and white diamond.  


I had to try it, I turned these two pens today using the same method Ed used..


Red celluloid from CSUSA











Gold celluloid from CSUSA












I think I have found a faster method to finish my pens that produces great results...


I am sure others out there do this too....I was a bit doubtful at first to be honest, but this worked out great


----------



## clewless (Aug 31, 2007)

Jim,

I have a Cribari buffer and finish all of my pens with it.  The acrylics, trustone, etc. I go to about 3600 MM then tripoli and white diamond on the wheels.

Just remember not to buff any metal on the wheels or you will quickly wind up with a spare black wheel just for buffing metals[B)][]

Those celluloids look great on the flat top pens and are popular.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 31, 2007)

Finishes look good, not real glossy but a nice "satin" look (could be the photos).

I go one step further and hit my CA finished or acrylic blanks with 1000 grit before buffing.  People that see my pens in real life can't believe that I stop sanding at 1000 then buff, but facts is facts![]

I think micromesh is highly over rated... and way over used.  But if you choose not to buy a buffing wheel, it is an alternative.


----------



## LanceD (Aug 31, 2007)

Great job on the pens. Wait until you see the results when you use the wheels to buff a black pen [].


----------



## DKF (Aug 31, 2007)

MM along with the buffing wheel...mainly WD, but tripoli once in a while as well....the wheel tends to put on that extra zing...


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> <br />Finishes look good, not real glossy but a nice "satin" look (could be the photos).




They actually are very glossy...I am not sure why my pictures knocked it down, I have the lights in a new position...I like the idea of going to 3600 MM and see what happens...


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LanceD_
> <br />Great job on the pens. Wait until you see the results when you use the wheels to buff a black pen [].




Shhhh[]


I have one almost ready for pictures...AA 25, I love that stuff!

We think alike, eh![]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clewless_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...




I appreciate the advice, Thanks![]


----------



## LanceD (Aug 31, 2007)

Shhhh[]


I have one almost ready for pictures...AA 25, I love that stuff!

We think alike, eh![]
[/quote]

A Canadian and a Cajun, we're probaly long lost cousins eh? []


----------



## Ligget (Sep 1, 2007)

Fantastic work Jim, I`ll need to try buffing too![]


----------



## keapople (Sep 3, 2007)

yep i am sure its the photo, mine are mirror finish. i saw that same vid and tried it...thats the way for me too... i have a psi buffing system, not the beal. however, i tossed the crappy tripoli that came with the wheel and ordered the real stuff from silo. Works great on stabilized woods also with a coat of sanding sealer...watch ed's other video...
also shines up ca finishes too...

I was going all the way on the mm and find that the tripoli actually is rougher so it dulls the shine from the mm, so no need to go above 3600...just make sure all deep sanding scratches are gone. worth every penny of the $80 for the beall system... the psi is cheaper but much now that i replaced all the finishing supplies...no you dont need the deft they say you do if you use the actual beall tripoli and wd...

kirby


----------

